
OpenBSD Foundation Welcomes First Iridium Donor: Smartisan - fcambus
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20161123193708
======
hackuser
That is, their first iridium-level donor; Smartisan gave $280K (!)

Does anybody know anything about Smartisan? What differentiates their devices
and OS from other Android devices and derivatives?

